
Employee Turnover Is Good for the Maintainability of Your Code Base - yegor256a
http://www.yegor256.com/2015/12/29/turnover-is-good-for-maintainability.html?2015-52
======
hwstar
Any successful company will practice some form of engineer rotation. If it
isn't happening at a company, that is a danger sign in an of itself.

Where I draw the line is on the other extreme: Playing "draw poker" with
employees (Also known as "rank and yank"). You want your technical people to
cooperate with each other, not compete in a zero-sum game.

------
sportanova
Changing / firing every year is insane! While over-specialization is risky,
this goes _way_ too far in the opposite direction. You'd want to avoid the
negatives with less drastic measures

